

Kinect Hacked to Control Humanoid Robot: First Steps to Avatar - bretpiatt
http://www.fastcompany.com/1713032/kinect-hacked-to-control-humanoid-robot-first-steps-to-avatar

======
byteclub
Another impressive aspect is how quickly Kinect hacks are coming out. Some
products seem to strike a chord with the enthusiasts, plus all of these things
look very cool in videos, which makes for good publicity.

~~~
electromagnetic
I think it takes a mixture of product quality vs hackability vs popularity.
There's little point in being huge in any if you don't have all three.

Kinect is insanely popular - by its sales figures. It appears exceptionally
hackable - given how quickly and how many hacks have come from it. Finally it
appears to be of exceptional quality (at least for the $ value) for these
hacks to actually be using it so innovatively.

~~~
pyre
Also, it doesn't require dangerous procedures that could brick your device to
add the ability to hack on it.

------
brunoqc
What would happen if you sneeze?

I want matrix style interface (wireless if possible) where I can put my arm in
the air for hours without felling pain or my body could stretch or morph in
the same way the robot can (no need to stick to humanoid robots) and I want to
feel like my eyes are really firing up laser beam while I'm doing the war
crimes stuff.

------
stcredzero
Bring on the Gundam style mech fighting games! (Then again, the possible home
acrobatics are both a technical and legal challenge.)

EDIT: Perhaps this can be a fixture at arcades? One could have a game where
the players are in some sort of harness, allowing full acrobatics in safety. A
lower cost version would allow for tumbling moves on a gym mat.

------
bretpiatt
Code available here:
[http://taylor.veltrop.com/robotics/khrhumanoidv2.php?topic=v...](http://taylor.veltrop.com/robotics/khrhumanoidv2.php?topic=veltrop-
ros-pkg)

------
jacquesm
Extremely impressive, just a few years ago that would have required retro-
reflective markers all over the place to detect the multitude of joints
positions.

------
mikecarlucci
The first thing I thought of after trying the Kinect was the robot in the
reboot Lost in Space. At one point the kid uses a VR type device to control
the robot and right off hundreds of space spiders. Not so great a movie, but
very cool looking piece of technology.

The potential for a interesting control schemes using Kinect is just amazing.

